# Hatching question



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the 22 day and there is a egg that is under my hen still I picked it up and you could feel something in it but no peeping piping or movement you could only feel something hit inside should I leave it will mom leave it if its not going to hatch?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes if you can feel something tapping etc I'd leave it for a couple more days or more... Sometimes they take a little longer to emerge.
Hope you find a little one under her tomorrow!!
Let us know!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

sideways said:


> Yes if you can feel something tapping etc I'd leave it for a couple more days or more... Sometimes they take a little longer to emerge.
> Hope you find a little one under her tomorrow!!
> Let us know!


No baby  there is no tapping you just feel something smack the side when you turn it over  will momma know when to get off?


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

What happened? Did the chick hatch safely?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> What happened? Did the chick hatch safely?


Nope it's so strange but I think it might have died but not sure we have two cute little baby's though Easter egger and silkie


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Finally just threw away the eggs no pipping or anything and mom got up


----------

